# Apologies..



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is rare that I ever talk about my personal circumstances and am usually a cheeky chap unaffected by most things in life, I enjoy this community immensely and feel like I give and get a hell of a lot from it, it is a welcoming warm place to chat about coffee.

Last week I had some pretty rough news about my dad, he was diagnosed with cancer and unfortunately has chronic emphysema which has means treatment is a delicate thing, so unfortunately my head is all over the place at the moment and my usual organisational abilities have waned.

An incident over a torr tamper, ( I completely missed the marks that were on the tamper when posting it out, it was the last of the convex that I had and with other things going on I did not place a high priority in ensuring the usual quality of tamper went out) has highlighted that there are more important things for me to be focused on right now than running around trying to sort out tampers (at absolutely no gain to me). I understand that most people have been more than delighted with the torrs that they have received and I hope they will continue to enjoy them for years to come.

Why have I posted this? I don't want the credibility of torr tampers affected by what is essentially my doing, nor do I want people the think that I am ignoring pms or being a little slower at getting back to them than usual. I will be stopping doing the torrs as a forum deal, not because I don't believe in the product but to be honest it has cost me a fair amount in petrol and time to sort these out and time has a new importance to me.

I will of course continue to help as much as I can here on the forum

Dave ( aka the chap )


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Dave - really sorry to hear about your dad - it's very hard when a loved one is ill. I am just one of the many people on here you've helped out in many ways - please let me know if there is anything I can do for you.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your dad's diagnosis.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about your Dad Dave, I lost my own father to cancer a few years back and my head was all over the place the whole time he was ill. You put a lot of time and effort into helping out the community and I cant see that anyone would resent you putting it aside to deal with your own family.

I hope the very best for your Dad, my own father spent a lot of time on the Cancer Grace forums when he was ill, and it was a huge source of help for him and he loved the community. If it is something your Dad would be interestd in you can find the website here


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, all the best to you and your dad


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave, your contribution to the forum is immense and your integrity is peerless. Just wish Mike had given you time to respond via PM - am sure when he reads this he will understand you're having a difficult time at the moment.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sad news Dave. Thoughts with you


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Your integrity is unquestionable and you are quite correct, focus on the things that are really important right now.

I think it is quite clear how respected you are on here and for those like myself, who are lucky enough to have met you through the forum - the support that is here if needed, is offered wholeheartedly and without reservation.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your Dad Dave, I've been where you are now and it's a scary place to be, and also frustrating as all you can do is just be there and wait things out and do what can be done. I hope all goes well with his treatment and if there is anything I can possibly do at all to help you or to ease the load just let me know and I'll gladly help.

Spend the time with your Dad as that's what must come 1st we'll all be here if you need us.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Dave, you're one of the main reasons this place is such a great place to hang out and your time, help and advice is unquestionable (though maybe some of your jokes are).

So sorry to hear about your dad, if there's anything I can do or get for you here in town please let me know.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Dave. I hope your dad is able to make a speedy recovery.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

What can I do but to echo everyone else's comments and offer my support.

You are one of the mainstays of this forum. I've never found you to be anything but scrupulously honest and fair.

If there is anything that any of us can do then you only have to ask, on here, by PM, by text or on the phone!

David


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

dave i am really sorry to hear about your dad.having gone through this myself with my grandad i know its not nice.

i know you do a great deal for the forum and we had an issue in the past down to my pettiness.

after both levers that were sent to me went missing and you didnt respind to pm's or the thread asking for updates it did make me wonder if there was still a bit of a grudge the only time i got a respobse was when glenn asked you to update me.then we spoke via pm and you assured me there was no ill feelings.so i placed an order for the tamper and then when i seen its condition it made me think it was on purpose due to the original argument.the reason i posted on the thread this morning was purely down to lack of responses previously and i thought if it was out in the open it would be resloved quicker

i know alot of people jumped on me in your defense but im sure if the same 3 incidents occured to thrm they would possibly feel the same way i did

no hard feelings from me at all

all the best


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Really sorry to hear this Dave. We went through a similar thing with my mum over the last couple of years so I know how difficult it is.

Your help & enthusiasm is much appreciated with regards to all things coffee. If you need anything give us a shout!

Michael


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Virtual internet hug from me mate


----------



## hairboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Very sorry to hear about your father. Being new around here, I don't know many members, but I keep reading your helpful advises and support you show on this forum, and I have no doubt that members will understand that you have to prioritise, and as far as I'm concerned, family comes first, every time. Go be with your father. I'm sure people will understand. All the best.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Blood is thicker than coffee at times like this.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate, went through a similar thing with my mum and one of her friends as well. it's worrying how many people close to us get cancer these days.

Best wishes to you and your dad.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

No need to apologise CC. Hard times shift a persons focus and you're right to be shifting the focus to where its needed.

Hope you manage to work through it all. Best wishes


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Sympathies. Concentrate on the important stuff, not on the froth (literally in some senses) of coffee.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Stay strong big guy - family first.


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

I've spotted that you are a big, positive influence in this community and as such would also like to thank you and echo what others have said.

I hope things look up for you and your Dad chap.


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your dad, Mr Chap. Please let us know if there is anything we can help you with.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this. I hope it will all work out in the best possible way.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I haven't been here long , but in the time I have, it wasn't long before I realised how much of a part you play in the forum with your helpful and impartial and sound advice to all.

Sounds like you're focused on the right thing Dude


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

My Mum and both sisters all taken too young by cancer.

Take each day as it comes and be positive for your Old Man.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

Ouch. All the best for your dad and thinking of you; another internet hug from me and mine.

D


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dave we have spoken about your Dad before so I will leave that in private as you know you have my support.

I must say that it does kinda suck that you've been pushed far enough to have to air something so private so publicly but the kindness and care shown by the community in response is overwhelmingly touching.

You know where to find me if you need me fella, anytime


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very sorry to here about your Dad CC.

My Brother survived stomach cancer in the last year... can appreciate how you are feeling.

Try your best to remain optimistic and focus on the positives.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this Dave. My thoughts are with you and your family.

I've PMed you a couple of times and received no reply, I now realise why. I do wish you all well.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your Dad. It will be a tough old time for you and your family but you'll get through it. Try and stay a positive as you can and concentrate on the important things in life.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Gut wrenching news Dave! I feel your pain man, my positive thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## popeye (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Dave

Sorry to hear the diagnosis, please give him a big 'you will beat this hug' from the forum.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear of the bad news, best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

All the best wishes to your family and I wish him well for his treatment and recovery.

Keep strong for him.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, Dave, and understand why your thoughts and attention will be on the really important stuff right now. Hope things turn out for the best.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Dave, so sorry to hear about your dad's diagnosis. News like that really concentrates the mind on what's important. I wish you and your family strength for the times ahead.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Dave, stay strong. I'm going through something similar myself right now so I know how you feel.

I'm sure everyone can agree that there was no need for you to post this just to protect the reputation of torr but I think it goes to show the type of guy you are and the cost knit community that we are all part of.

I hope all goes well


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about father Dave. Best wishes to you and your family during this difficult period


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers with you mate.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Be strong Dave. Been there with both parents. Tbh i dont know how you fit in work, driving round the UK helping people out with coffee equipment and travelling to Rome to see your own family. Take care mate.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm only enjoying my magical mystery coffee tour because of people like you Dave and others on this forum. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear this - if only sympathy, respect and and kindness were a cure...


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that news Dave, sympathy to you and yours thinking of you.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry for your news


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your dad Dave.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Chin up Dave , all the best and you know where we are if you need coffee related flim flam as a distraction









Similarish situation with Mrs B dad at moment so I empathise how much it can throw a persons life out of kilter







.

Stay strong and always at the end of a phone etc ......


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Definitely needs no apology to us at all Dave, your help here is very much appreciated (indeed typed as I enjoy a DSOL cup courtesy of you).

In contrast to others I'd say don't worry about staying strong all the time - go weak, spend time with him, tell him how much you care.

Hope all works out well.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

All the best for this difficult time


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your dad, dave. your family are what matters, you have no need to apologise to anyone on this forum. i know how awful this time will be for you and what turmoil you will be in, but don't give up hope. my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Dave you just concentrate on the job in hand. All the very best.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rather than thank everyone individually, I just wanted to say that I am sincerely touched by ALL the responses that I have been given on this thread and via PM, It further cements my already high regard for the folk on here that make this little community of ours a really great place to hang out. Your sentiments and thoughts are truely appreciated, #touched.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Just seen this, sorry for the bad news Dave, and best wishes to your Dad. Hope the treatment goes well.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seen this too. Best wishes, mate.


----------

